
Yolk.js: A user interface library built on RxJS and Virtual-dom - gabes
https://github.com/yolkjs/yolk
======
killercup
Pretty interesting. You can find a 'comparison' to Cycle.js (also based on Rx
and virtual-dom) in issue 4:
[https://github.com/yolkjs/yolk/issues/4](https://github.com/yolkjs/yolk/issues/4)

~~~
seivan
It seems to be much easier to get into as it still uses JSX compared to
Cycle.js

~~~
Ezku
I believe Andre himself isn't a big fan of JSX so doesn't make a big number of
introducing it in the documentation, but you can totally use it.

It used to be that you couldn't just plug in Cycle.js to JSX by default,
because the function used for virtual-dom node creation had a signature that
slightly differed from what JSX expects. These days @cycle/dom exports hJSX
[0], which is compatible.

[0]: [https://github.com/cyclejs/cycle-
dom/blob/master/docs/api.md...](https://github.com/cyclejs/cycle-
dom/blob/master/docs/api.md#hJSX)

------
uptownhr
I like how yolk exposes the .registerElement. Does anyone know if react has
something similar?

------
wldcordeiro
Huh, this could be really interesting. Might need to test it out against the
current project I'm working on.

------
runarb
Is there a demo available ?

------
jfinlay
What reasons would I use this library over React?

~~~
DanBC
(Your account appears to be killed. Maybe send an email to the mods if your
other posts are dead? (check using incognito mode))

(I would have sent this by email, but you haven't put an email in your
profile. It needs to go in the about: field, not the email field. )

